# We have a new shipment of premium hand picked corals ready for sale Nov. 1 at 9PM 9PM



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*We have a new shipment of premium hand picked corals ready for sale Sunday night at 9PM THAT'S RIGHT 9PM till 11PM. November 1st.

Watch this site fo more updates.

Will post some pictures from suppliers.

*


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

pics pics pics


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

click link for photos

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/Nov 1st Coral shipment?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice......


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Corals will be ready for sale tonight at 9pm.

We'll post pictures as soon as they are unpack, but don't wait for the pictures come and see them in real life.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*corals*

looks like a nice shipment is coming thru again love the times 
but gonna have to pass tonite

THE WALKING DEAD is on tonite at the time ..lol

happy hunting guys


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

John what are those pink and orange tenicle Looks like bubble tips?


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Marbled Electric Ray	Torpedo sinuspersici
Apogen Cardinal	Sphaeramia Nematoptera
Spotted cardinal	Pterapogon spp
Zoster Butterfly	Hemitaurichthys zoster
Hifin Banner	Heniochus Chrysostomus
Brown Carpet shark	Chiloscyllium Griseum
Maroon Clown - Pair	Premnas Biaculeatus
Percula Red	Amphiprion Percula
Regal Angel-stron Color	Pygoplites Diacanthus
Blufaced Angel- adult	Euxiphipops Xanthometapon
Blue Ring Angel - Adult	Pomacanthus Annularis
Mejestic Angel - Adult	Euxiphipops Navarchus
Golden Red Flame Angel	Centropyge Aurantius
Percula Red	Amphiprion Percula
Tiera Bat	Platax Tiera
Hifin Snapper-Adult	Symphorichthys Spilurus
Percula Red	Amphiprion Percula
Scissor Tail Hogfish	Bodianus Anthioides
Powder Blue Tang M/L	Acanthurus Leucosternon
Square Anthias-Male	Pseudanthias Pleurotaenia(Male)
Percula Red	Amphiprion Percula
Blue Tang - L	Paracanthurus Hepatus
Tussel File	Chaetodermis Pencilligerus
Brown Banner/Heniochus	Heniochus Varius
Naso Tang - M (jkt)	Naso Lituratus
Fox Face Color	Lo magnifica
Cape Conger	Conger Wilsoni
Copperband Butterfly	Chelmon Rostratus
Red Tomato Clown	Amphiprion Ephippium
Japan Fairy Wrasse	Cirrhilabrus naokoae
Spotted Sailfin Tang - L	Zebrasoma Desjardinii

*TANK RAISED FISH
*
LONG FINNED BATFISH*	PLATAX PINNATUS
BLACK OCELLARIS * CLOWNFISH	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
PLATINUM CLOWNFISH	AMPHIPRION PERCULA
EXTREME SNOW ONYX *CLOWNFISH	AMPHIPRION PERCULA
SNOW ONYX *CLOWNFISH	AMPHIPRION PERCULA
FROSTBITE CLOWNFISH	AMPHIPRION PERCULA


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

simba said:


> John what are those pink and orange tenicle Looks like bubble tips?


I have RED/GREEN BUBBLES coming in, but those ones are not bubbles


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Do you know what other anemone types and colours you'll be getting in tonight?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

any bubble corals?? Looking for pink or any other color than green


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PICTURES

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/Nov 1st Coral shipment 2015?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Guys ... save me this piece!!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Guys ... save me this piece!!!


perhaps the nicest blasto, EVER! hope someone on the forum picked it up!


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

teemee said:


> perhaps the nicest blasto, EVER! hope someone on the forum picked it up!


Some one must've told you that it was a Blasto??? Apparently sold at a premium .... very nice indeed!! No ... it wasn't me. I don't do the Wait-In-Line no more ... long retired from doing so.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Some one must've told you that it was a Blasto??? Apparently sold at a premium .... very nice indeed!! No ... it wasn't me. I don't do the Wait-In-Line no more ... long retired from doing so.


NAFB told me it was a blasto.


----------

